# 1971 E9 3.0 CSi



## hamburg (May 18, 2007)

any ideas how to rectify missing. mine is an injected version, got a new distributor, plugs. still on slightest dampness it misses one sometimes two cylinders. havent changed cables yet but WD-40 has always helped out, till today - still running on 5. any general advice welcome.


----------



## Ericthenorse (May 7, 2007)

Try spraying a little brake cleaner around the injectors with the motor running... If the idle changes, you have bad seals causing it to run a bit lean.....


----------

